

Show HN: My social chat startup reached 1.2M members with only viral - ozzzy
http://connected2.me/demo

======
ozzzy
This is my new startup and I'd love to get your feedback. It reached 1.2
million members with only viral.

Basically you set up an account for people to chat with you anonymously. As
their identities are anonymous your friends can ask everything to you that
they normally cannot ask. They can tell their thoughts and criticisms about
you.

Moreover, you have an opportunity to chat anonymously with celebrities you
admire through Connected2.me. You can tell your problems to specialists such
as psychologists by keeping your identity secret and get an instant answer.
Companies also use Connected2.me in order to get anonymous feedback about
their products and give support to their customers real-time.

Please try and tell me what do you think.

------
retroafroman
Interesting idea. I jumped on and chatted with a few people-seems to work
well. Sign up was easy, I like the anon-bot that chats with the tutorial.
Charging $0.99 for an hour of promotion is a good idea.

